# Background Retinopathy Resolved Itself



## newbs (Feb 12, 2012)

As the title of the thread says, my background retinopathy has resolved itself and this year the screening results have come back as normal again.   So happy about it.  Thanks to you all that responded last year when I panicked and as others have found, it can resolve itself, hooray.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

Brilliant news newbs! It really does happen!


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats brillaint news newbs hope i can report the same as i got letter saying i had BR last week, Aw well chuffed bet thats made your weekend.Good going


----------



## daisymoo84 (Feb 12, 2012)

Aw that's a great result newbs


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 12, 2012)

Brilliant news x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2012)

Brill Newbs! - that's what I was trying to tell you Steff! - it can and does happen!


----------



## margie (Feb 13, 2012)

It always nice to hear news like this - you must be relieved.


----------



## newbs (Feb 13, 2012)

Steff said:


> Thats brillaint news newbs hope i can report the same as i got letter saying i had BR last week, Aw well chuffed bet thats made your weekend.Good going



Hopefully the same will happen for you next time then.  Getting the letter really makes your heart sink doesn't it?  I didn't think it would resolve itself as BG really been erratic but it has so there is hope after all!


----------



## tinalouise (Feb 26, 2012)

*Retinopathy Reversed*

I have been type 1 diabetic for ten years.  I have just had my results back for retinopathy which advises moderate retinopathy no treatment as yet.

I have seen that yours has reversed which is fantastic do you know what your results were  before it reversed please?  How did you manage to reverse?

I live in hope.

thanks

Tina Louise


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 26, 2012)

_Congrats Newbs, brilliant news _


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2012)

tinalouise said:


> I have been type 1 diabetic for ten years.  I have just had my results back for retinopathy which advises moderate retinopathy no treatment as yet.
> 
> I have seen that yours has reversed which is fantastic do you know what your results were  before it reversed please?  How did you manage to reverse?
> 
> ...


Hi Tina Louise and welcome to the forum I to also had the same result as you recently,I guess its a case of looking after our blood sugars and keeping as tight control to them as possible.And hopefully both of us will manage to get the same result as Newbs did x


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Tina Louise. Welcome 

DO you know what your current HbA1c is ?

And have you discussed with anyone how you can improve control?

Rob


----------



## tinalouise (Feb 28, 2012)

*Retinopathy reversed*

Hi my readings are usually 8.5.

I have been told I have moderate background diabetic retinopthy no maculopathy in my right eye.

My doc says once it has started no way to stop it and cannot be reversed??? I find this quite depressing.  I know that I have to try and tighten my control I work full time and its hard to judge how busy we can be from day to day.  It can be real physical hard work at times and don't want to suffer hypos.

I am being referred for expert /daphne courses but this will probably take a few months.

Appreciate can slow it down but can it really be reversed if its moderate??

Thanks 

Tinalouise


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Tinalouise

Welcome to the forums!

I had 'background' 2 years ago, but the last two screenings have been reported as 'normal'. I've also been told that the changes don't go away once they have started - but whatever they spotted 2 years ago doesn't seem to be registering.

Getting your A1c below 7 is recommended to protect your eyes *but* it can be equally damaging to have wild swings from high to hypo and back again (despite an apparently good average) so the best approach seems to be to try to keep post-meal spikes to a minimum, avoid hypos *and* keep levels down overall - keeping variation down while gradually reducing if levels are a bit high to start with. Easy eh?!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well done, that's great news.............

I am due the beginning of March. Last year I had mild retinopathy in both eyes, so I am hoping for the same if not better than that this time......

I am on a higher dose of BP medication now so I hope that has helped too.....


----------



## tinalouise (Feb 28, 2012)

*Retinopathy Reversed*

Thanks for replying you have  really cheered me up.  It's good to have a reliable source of information it has made me feel there is hope!!!

Will have to go back to the drawing board and try and reduce my readings.  If I do get hypos they are usually delayed and body takes a while to catch up. I take novorapid and lantus  which is an improvement on the humalog mix I first used when diagnosed.  Strangely enough I still feel as if there is room for improvement who knows eh?

Well being is just as important as good readings , don't drink dont' smoke just love chocolate.  Oh well onwards and sideways


----------



## RissyKay (Feb 29, 2012)

Wooo! glad to hear it =D


----------



## newbs (Feb 29, 2012)

tinalouise said:


> I have been type 1 diabetic for ten years.  I have just had my results back for retinopathy which advises moderate retinopathy no treatment as yet.
> 
> I have seen that yours has reversed which is fantastic do you know what your results were  before it reversed please?  How did you manage to reverse?
> 
> ...



My HbA1c was 7.1 when retinopathy showed up, current HbA1c 6.6 but I don't think it has anything to do with that, as my blood sugars are generally up or down and not much in the middle so the HbA1c pretty false anyway.  Tighter control is the thing to aim for and my control is tighter now than it was last year.  Hope things improve for you.


----------

